# SS 23.01.16 - Bruckner #6



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1896)*

Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB 106 

1. Majestoso
2. Adagio. Sehr feierlich
3. Scherzo. Nicht schnell - Trio. Langsam
4. Finale. Bewegt, doch nicht zu schnell

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another Saturday Symphony is here  This weekend it's Anton Bruckner's 6th Symphony. I love to hear Bruckner so I think I'll indulge in a double shot over the weekend

I'll go with my favorite (and what I still think is the best performance recorded onto disc).

View attachment 80548


Otto Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra

Then I'll throw in this one for good measure:

View attachment 80549


Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner; Symphony no 6*

_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink_


----------



## Mahlerian

A bit of an unexpected choice for me, I'll be listening to Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati.


----------



## D Smith

I just recently listened to the Jochum recording, so I'll give Simone Young a spin this weekend.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I'll give this one a try


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruckner? Woo-hoo! Klemperer, of course.


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> A bit of an unexpected choice for me, I'll be listening to Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati.


That's a strong performance (their take on the Eighth ain't bad either, rather solid I remember). I'll be listening to Sawallisch's splendid yet absorbing rendition with the Bavarian State Orchestra (Orfeo).
-->http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ch bruckner&qid=1453473211&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3


----------



## Jeff W

Wasn't overly impressed with Simone Young's recording during my Bruckner listen through so I think I will try Eugen Jochum with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra this weekend.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll put to one side my usual 'go-to' recordings of the 6th (Stein, Klemperer, Skrowaczewski) and give Haitink's Hannsler recording a whirl.


----------



## Fat Bob

Either Karajan from this:









or Jochum at Dresden from this:









What the heck, probably do both.


----------



## Becca

Klemperer also, a widely praised recording since its first release, e.g....

_"...[With] the reconstitution of the [Philharmonia] orchestra as the New Philharmonia, Klemperer lost no time in setting down what has always been his least controversial Bruckner recording and, by common consent, one of the glories of the Bruckner discography.
...
The features that made his Fourth fascinating but controversial - the steadily unfolding tempi and clear textures - seem made to resolve the problems of the Sixth. The inexorably tragic onward movement of the first movement allows all the various rhythmic complications to fall into place with complete inevitability. Some have found the second movement too fast but, at least in this context, it follows on from the previous movement perfectly. Such criticism ignores, too, the eloquence of Klemperer's phrasing. The Scherzo sheds a haunting, nocturnal spell, the Finale surges, never hurrying, never dragging, to its resounding conclusion."_


----------



## Kivimees

Reaching for my box set:


----------



## ptr

Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra u. Herbert Blomstedt (Querstand)

Leipzig has always seemed like the right place for Bruckner to me!

/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'll go for a double shot of Bruckner too and like some I am going to go outside of my usual choice of recordings.

My double is going to start this evening however with Gunter Wand & the Munchner Philharmoniker. I haven't heard this recording in a very long time as I usually listen to either his Cologne or Berlin recordings so for this occasion the Munchner Philharmoniker gets the lead.

Tomorrow I will listen to Karajan's recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker.













​
*Edit - just to note for what it may be worth, my usual choices, other than the Wand recordings I noted above, are Celibidache, Klemperer and Furtwangler's sadly incomplete recording.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall give Klemperor a go from this set


----------



## TxllxT

Somehow I like Chailly very much with Bruckner's 6th.


----------



## Avey

Going with the record:









Have not heard this in a few months, but listening now, my impression is the same: that adagio is the best thing he wrote, and what happened between the first two movements to the final two?!


----------



## Mika

Kivimees said:


> Reaching for my box set:
> 
> View attachment 80573


Box set time. Maybe I pick something else from spotify also.


----------



## Nereffid

New Philharmonia/Klemperer for me too.


----------



## david johnson

Bongartz/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orkest: I have others, but this is the ONE


----------



## MrTortoise

Klemperer/New Philharmonia and maybe Jochum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

It's Saturday, and I'm still snowed in. It's time for another go at Bruckner's 6th. I'll be completely different and put on Norrington's recording while reading Bernard Michael O'Hanlon's entertaining review on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symphony-No-6-Anton/dp/B001CH3BRO


----------



## Bohemian

The only 6th I have is from this cycle with HvK .


----------



## starthrower

I don't how this one stacks up? It's the only recording I have.


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I listened to the Karajan version from the symphony edition. I have also placed a hold on the Chailly version from my local library.


----------



## helenora

It's already Monday here, but there is always time for Bruckner or better to say Bruckner is always with me  well, listened to all possible Klemperer you say , Karajan, Jochum, but with Celi is the best for me :angel:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is a retrospective post as I did actually listen to this on Saturday. The 6th isn't my favourite Bruckner symphony by any means, but it's still Bruckner. Maybe the issue lies with the performance, although Tintner's account of the 6th with the NZSO seems to have been critically well enough received. I don't have another recording, and perhaps should now acquire another for comparison - Skrowaczewski and the Saarbrcken Radio Symphony Orchestra, maybe.

This is certainly 'good enough' to be a thoroughly enjoyable listen, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bruckner*: Symphony 6, w. DSO Berlin/Nagano. Recorded 2005 at Philharmonie Berlin. Recording Engineer: Rene Moller, Teldex Studio Berlin.










For those interested, this recording is available at YT.


----------



## Steve Wright

Sorry to come late to this one - listening now from this set. The Dresden brass is heard to great effect!
I also very much admire Stein/VPO and (even more) Sawallisch here. And I keep meaning to acquire the Klemperer, which sounds good on YT.


----------



## Steve Wright

PS UK music critic Tom Service includes it in his always-enlightening 50 Symphonies that Changed Classical Music:
"And the "sauce" of the Sixth Symphony is its dynamism, its astonishing rhythmic invention and subtlety, and the unique orchestral colours in the Bruckner canon."
Well worth a read - on, for example, the unusual Scherzo.
http://www.theguardian.com/.../symphony-guide-bruckners-6th


----------

